# Musikkärtchen



## Teldec (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich bastle gerade kleine Karten fuer meine Musikbox auf denen Interpret unf Titel steht
haette gerne Kritik und Ideen 

Gruss tavgm


----------



## Malaxo (6. Oktober 2005)

einzigartig auf jedenfall... aber fürde was versuchen zu erarbeiten das zum Künstler passt... 50Cent so? oder Sean Paul? passt irgend wie nicht zu ihnen. ... Bei Sean Paul würde ich evt. mit den Farben der jamaikanischen Flagge etwas probieren etc.


----------



## AKrebs70 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Ich glaube Du bist hier im falschen Forum gelandet. Das gehört eigentlich in diesem Forum 
*Creative Lounge* .

Axel


----------



## Teldec (6. Oktober 2005)

oh das tut mir leid vielleicht kann einer das verschieben


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde die Schriften ohne Verzierungen machen, da sie ja dann gut lesbar sein sollen. Irgendwie fehlt mir da auch noch ein wenig die Verbindung zu den Interpreten. Oft ist auch weniger mehr. Ein schlichtes Design, eventuell aufgebaut wie eine Tabelle, dafür würde ich mich jedenfalls entscheiden 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Maniacy (7. Oktober 2005)

Also ich seh das genauso:
Der Beitrag gehört in die CreativeLounge! (kleiner Scherz am Rande)

Deine Versuche sind zwar alle sehr hübsch anzusehen, war bestimmt viel Arbeit, die ganzen Tutorials durchzuarbeiten. Allerdings bin ich immer ein Verfechter schlichten Designs gewesen und gerade bei einer Musicbox z.B. bei welcher du nicht präsentieren willst, sondern eine Bedienoberfläche erstellst ist es vielleicht ratsam auf eine Gestaltung zurückzugreifen, die das Auge nicht überfordert. 
Weniger Farben, vielleicht flächiger und weniger plastisch, weniger Objekte und mehr Tabellen, mehr gute und weniger schlechte Musik wäre mein persönlicher Rat, auf den aber keiner hören soll weil sonst sähe ja alles gleich aus... 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Teldec (7. Oktober 2005)

Mal so nebenbei es ist sehr schwer heutzutage Platten fuer eine Musikbox zufinden und dass sind nur Versuche, auserdem hab ich mit Photoshop nocht nicht viel gemacht 

Danke fuer den Rat Maniacy (was verstehst du unter guter Musik und weniger guter )


----------



## Maniacy (7. Oktober 2005)

Deine Musikbox ist also eine Art echte Musikbox und die Sachen werden als Print ausgegeben? Dann würde ich die doch zum Design der Musikbox passend gestalten. Evt. sind "Schnörkeleien" dann ja sogar angebracht. Achte aber auf die Farbe. 

Über Musikgeschmack können wir uns dann mal in einem anderen Thread streiten... 

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Teldec (7. Oktober 2005)

Die Box ist echt wie alt die genau ist weis ich selber net aber das mit den schnörkeleíen werde ich mal bearbeiten


----------

